# Blasts Hit Bangkok Mall



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Two explosions have occurred near favorite shopping malls in the capitol city of Bangkok. 
The explosions occurred around 8 p.m. at the Siam Square station of Bangkok’s Skytrain system, which serves several shopping centers including the upmarket Paragon mall.
The incident came at a time of slightly raised political temperatures in Thailand, as the country’s ruling junta has tightened its clampdown on...

Read More Of The Story Here
{INQ News}


----------

